# Pen Guy's I Need Some Help!!



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

I have an Afghani Army General I'd like to gift a nice pen and pencil set to (Do they still have pen and pencil sets). This guy has been more help to me over the last year than I could ever pay back and I just want to show my appreciation. General Zadran is one of the good guys in amongst a lot of bad ones and has gone way above what he had too in order for me to achieve my responsibilities to the US Military. I'm open to ideas of any kind; just want it to be special. I'll need them shipped to my APO address and will have some one from home mail a check before you ship. Anyone interested in taking on this task? I'll send you a few prictures when we present them to the General.

PM's are welcome or you can email me at [email protected]

Shooter


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

PM sent shooter.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You're in good hands with 'Bone', Shooter... He's got skills I ain't got...

Standing by in reserve...

(Hey, Bone..here's the Afghan flag...hint..hint...lol)


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm standing by if needed as well. I don't have any pencil stuff but if push comes to shove, I'll get some some how.


FWIW, I have never seen a quality pencil. They work but that's about all. I did some but never bothered with them in years now. Maybe quality has improved. What about a super nice pen with his name/rank engraved. Put inside a nice box or on a display for a desk?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

How about instead of a pen and pencil set do a pen and fountain pen set. There are some kits that can be made both ways.

here is one set
first picture is the roller ball and the second one is the fountain pen


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good idea, Bob... how 'bout you copying the flag in my post and casting a few clear blanks with the flag for Bone to turn and finish..??? The General's flag oughta really mean something to a Soldier...

You can get that super nice cherrywood/glass presentation box from PSI..


(LOL.. I'm just chuck full of good ideas.....so long as I don't have to do them..) :biggrin:



OR....we can keep out of Shooter and Bone's bidness and let them work it out.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

LOL Y'all are killing me. Lots of great ideas and Fishbone is working on a idea for me. I know the pen and pencil sets went out years ago. I remember when you could not walk into just about any store and see a CROSS pen and pencil set. I'll give up on the pencil and stick with a pen. Fishbone is on it like a duck on a June bug.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL.. Good Deal...just so long as 'Bone remembers he' GOTTA post up a pix here of what he comes up with....OR...his 'Woodmangler's Card' is automatically revoked for sixty days...


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Here is one made with U.S. Iraq service ribbon. The botttom pic is of the U.S. Afganastan service ribbon. Sorry for the second pic being fuzzy. If this works I have TWO Afganastan blanks.
Jeff


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Shooter, how about a pen like the one 2nd from the left? When this cameo blank.
Like Bill said there are no good pencil kits on the maeket.
Let me know if you like that?


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

liftologist said:


> Here is one made with U.S. Iraq service ribbon. The botttom pic is of the U.S. Afganastan service ribbon. Sorry for the second pic being fuzzy. If this works I have TWO Afganastan blanks.
> Jeff


Liftologist, where do you get these blanks from? Do you make them?


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

I will put it in the mail in the morning.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Cool


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well done, Bones... Where did you get the engraving done... My guy just don't cut it..


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Well done, Bones... Where did you get the engraving done... My guy just don't cut it..


Thanks this is the frist time to have anything engraved.
I used Gulf Coast Engraving

700 Dixie Dr # C, Clute, TX 77531-5153 (979) 297-4258 ‎


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice ! LL


----------

